# How to burn bin/cue files with Mac OS X



## strobe (Jan 14, 2002)

I compiled cdrdao for Mac OS X. This can burn bin/cue files very easily. The only cue/bin pair which haven't worked for me thus far had spaces and hyphens in the filename. Changing the filename and editing the cue file to reflect that solved the problem.

You can download my binary from here:

http://homepage.mac.com/anarkhos/.Pictures/cdrdao.tgz

The command is used thusly:

Insert a blank CD, tell the finder to ignore the CD and continue.

type:
sudo ./cdrdao write -device IOCompactDiscServices blah.cue

If run as root cdrdao will use high priority threads to avoid underruns. 

If you have a DVD burner you would use "IODVDServices" instead.

If your CD-R isn't known (like mine wasn't) you can select a specific driver. For example this is in my .tcshrc file:

alias cue sudo /Users/anarkhos/cdr/cdrdao write --device IOCompactDiscServices --driver generic-mmc

thus to burn anything I just type "cue blah.cue"


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 15, 2002)

I have been searching for a way to do bin/cue files for a really long time!

Will have to try this when I get back to my mac!

FaRuvius


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Jan 16, 2002)

I have been burning bin and cue files for a long time with roxios toast titanium. :')


----------



## strobe (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ERICBRIAN2002 _
> *I have been burning bin and cue files for a long time with roxios toast titanium. :') *



How? Toast can't even burn bin images which have a sector size other than the three you can select from.

Please don't say binchunker or bchunk, that program never ever works for these images.


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Jan 17, 2002)

I   dont use bin and cue files but when i open toast titanium it is an option there. I have usedit for bin files b 4 and it worked great. My friend said he paid 90 bucks for toast titanium so i guess it was included.


----------



## strobe (Jan 17, 2002)

I don't see any option to that effect.


----------



## barker (Jan 19, 2002)

Thank you so much for this utility! I have been looking for something to do this for me. Toast just burns the bin as one big uncompressed file, which is worthless to me, but your port works great!

Thanks again!

Barker


----------



## rojazz (Jan 17, 2003)

sorry to ressurrect this old thread, but does anyone have a mirror of this tool? the link above is down.


----------



## strobe (Jan 18, 2003)

Fink


----------



## tigervette (Jan 28, 2003)

can you mount a bin file?


----------



## ByerlyRips (Jan 28, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/rnc/

The author of the site created MissingMediaBurner which is a GUI for cdrdao. There's a link on the main page.


----------



## Dekatophil (Jan 29, 2003)

1) There are many free utilities that let you work with .bin files e.g. GNU vcdtools X . Note, it's a GUI front end and works well.
2) In Toast, just choose the "Disk Image" option, drag the .bin image onto Toast and burn your VCD.
3) Yes, you can mount .bin files using Toast.

Never had a problem with it.


----------



## sonicth (Mar 7, 2010)

Just to update my command was:

cdrdao write --device IODVDServices LOVELY_DISK_IMAGE.cue

I really like it how it finds the device automatically!


----------

